# nvlddmkm.sys Fehler, ein Unwissender braucht Hilfe!



## Gast20140429 (4. August 2009)

Seit ich denn 190.38 auf meinem PC hatte, stürzt mein System ständig ab. Mal davon abgesehen das ich nicht ein Spiel spielen kann, ohne denn Blue Screen zu bekommen mit der Fehler Meldung: nvlddmkm.sys! Auch andere Treiber zu installieren, sorgen nicht für Abhilfe oder auch komplett diese vom System zu löschen behebt den Fehler nicht. Kein Treiber läuft sauber und ich weis nicht warum. Auch alle nvlddmkm.sys Dateien bekomme ich nicht runter von meinem Vista Ultima 64 Bit, die lassen sich nicht vollständig löschen. Nur die Aktuellen vom Treiber aufgespielten nvlddmkm.sys Dateien lasen sich anstandslos löschen. Vielleicht ist auch eine System datei beschedigt aber das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen da der Absturz im Game oder auf dem Desktop-Leerlauf immer mit dem Blue Screen endet Fehler nvlddmkm.sys!

Für Hilfe dass mein System wieder Stabil läuft und dass ich wieder zocken kann wehre ich sehr Dankbar.

L.G. Thomas


----------



## kelevra (4. August 2009)

Versuche mal folgendes:

Deinstalliere die Grafikkarte über den Gerätemanager
   Start -> Ausführen -> devmgmt.exe -> OK
   Grafikkarte aufklappen -> Rechtsklick auf die Grafikkarte -> Deinstallieren
   Installiere nun einen älteren Treiber, achte darauf den 64 bit Treiber runterzuladen

Bitte entschuldige die bevormundende Art und Weise, aber besser zuviel erklärt als zu wenig


----------



## drachenorden (5. August 2009)

*@graho*
Oder mal DriverCleaner Pro 1.5 (Freeware) drüberlaufen lassen, um etwaige Reste vollständig aus der Registry zu entfernen; um welche Karte handelt es sich eigentlich?

Es könnte auch, zufallsbedingt, mit einem Heatbug auf der Grafikkarte zusammenhängen - Ähnliches habe ich gerade hinter mir, am Ende lag es an einer defekten Karte.

Hast Du auch Anzeigefehler, Ruckler etc. - oder erfolgt direkt der Hänger der Grafikkarten-Treibers?!

MfG.


----------



## AlexB_87 (26. Februar 2010)

Gruß,
ich hätte bezüglich dieser Datei auch ein Problem und zwar stürzt bei Games der Nvidia Treiber ab und versucht sich wiederherzustellen. 
Manche Games hängen sich auch durch dieses Problem, andere laufen total instabil (Dragon Age z.B. ist stabil), obwohl Prime95 64 Bit  und Intelburn Tests stabil laufen.
Kennt das Problem jemand und hat Abhilfe?
Wäre demjenigen sehr verbunden.
Danke schonmal.


----------



## Liggio (8. August 2010)

hallo zusammen,

ich war einer der betroffen die immer wieder ein problem mit dem bluescreen durch nvlddmkm.sys hatten. mein system: 8800gtx, p5n32e-sli, qx6600, 8gb ram, windows 7 x64 prof. windows 7 hat bei mir ein nicht-funktionierenden treiber an bord. also windows 7 hindern seine treiber beim starten zu installieren. gesagt getan und es funktioniert wieder. keine grafikfehler mehr in spielen und sauberes switchen zwischen 3d-anwendungen und desktop. 

meine vorgehensweise:
(ich glaube bei home funtioniert das nicht)

"Win+R" druecken -> "gpedit.msc" eingeben -> auf "computerkonfiguration" -> "administrative vorlagen" -> "system" -> "geräteinstallation" -> "einschränkungen bei der geräteinstallation" wechseln und rechtsklick beim eintrag "installation von geräten verhindern, die nicht in anderen richtlinien beschrieben sind" und auf bearbeiten. in dem neuen fenster auf aktivieren gehen und übernehmen. im gleichen fenster auf "administratoren das außerkraftsetzen der richtlinien unter einschraenkungen ... " und auf bearbeiten, im neuen fenster auf aktivieren und übernehmen.

(natuerlich diese regeln wieder deaktivieren wenn ihr fertig seit sonst gibts probleme mit usb sticks etc.)

- danach treiber deinstallieren und ein regcleaner noch mal arbeiten lassen (am besten im abgesicherten modus)

- wenn nun windows startet wurden keine treiber installiert und ihr koennt euren treiber nehmen den ihr wollt.

- nochmal neustarten und voilá 

...ich hoffe ich kann jemand damit helfen. bei mir hats funktioniert. 

lg


----------

